# Shop Tunes



## anobium (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Everybody
I picked up a minidisc player and a amplifier that were meant to be junked and enjoy woodworking even more now in my 96sq. ft. shop time goes by a lot quicker it seems and I am wondering what other listen to when they spend time in the shop. Maybe we get together Shop Tunes Vol. 1

I start this topic with 2 songs:

1. William Fitzsimmons - They'll never take the good years





2. 3 Doors Down - Landing in London


----------



## IsaacH (Aug 29, 2012)

I usually listen to NPR or classic rock. The NPR station in Atlanta is news classical and jazz, plus a few radio shows. (Car Talk, A Prairie Home Companion, ect…)

Of course if my Braves are playing im dialed into the game!!!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I tune in the Clear Channel station of Oldie Goldies. You know the one that they call Bob, Jack, Tom, Dick, Hairy or some such.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

I use music to pace myself… all kinds… when I don't play music I get lost in what ever I am doing and forget to do other important things. But for me the weirder, the more harsh, the more unusually beautiful, outdated unknowns and the cutting edges are always my kind of music. I come to the shop to tune out the world and make things… LJs is my only distraction I really allow.. though.. it was almost forbidden by those who love me a few weeks ago… thank you LJs. Currently I am loving Skinny Puppy and Pound of Flesh… but my favorite song right now is…

Tatterdemalion Stomp


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I keep my old iPhone running with an docking speaker system. It's not loud enough, especially with the fan on, so I will likely build a fixture for my 30 yr. old component stereo system.

I keep a playlist of favorites running. That might include Rush, America, Jim Croce, Elton John, Boston, Gordon Lightfoot, and even Lou Rawls. Classics are good.


----------



## 47phord (Apr 10, 2012)

Depends on my mood. My current 'shop' ipod playlist includes 'Stand Up' by The Prodigy and 'Cascade' by Hyper and a couple songs by Parov Stelar. But I have been known to play stuff including Boston, Masters of Reality, Fatboy Slim, Alice in Chains and STP. I've even busted out the Disco on occasion (can't believe I just admitted that) and the surf-guitar stuff from the 60's (Dick Dale kicks ass!). Basically, my philosophy is: "as long as it has a beat and you can wood-work to it."


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

Usually with the machines (whatever power tool and shop vac)running and hearing protection inplace, any music is drowned out, so I don't usually listen to music in the shop.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Got one of those construction radios, and hooked my MP3 player to it. I think it is a Bosch. The woofer can drive right through most of my machinery and fans. Especially the AC-DC and other Classic Rock I listen to.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

classic country if i can tune it in.mostly 75% of the time i don't listen any partially cause i forget to turn it on.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a Samsung Tab hooked up to a Pyle amplifier with a couple of bookshelf speakers leftover from many years ago. Playing the tunes in a one car garage, I can overpower any and everything, 'cept the missus! :-(

So, I have thousands of mp3 songs…everything from oldies from the 50-60's , classic country, today's country, classic rock, party music, and so on.

When I want a change, I fire up iHeart radio via our wi-fi. Lots of oldies and country stations to listen to.


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

I have 6 different speakers (random garage sale finds) and a little receiver meant for only 2 speakers powers it. Surprisingly, it sounds pretty good and gets very loud. I use my 1st ipod touch as a dedicated pandora machine.

I love andy grammar, steely dan and i'm embarrassed to admit, Murs


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Bob Marley here.


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

the dogs barking and the wife bitching at me….oops, did I say that out loud?

that's not really true…the dogs dont bark that much


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

as a true nerd, I have a "shop laptop" that goes through my Spotify playlist of nearly 2000 songs. It's hooked to an older sony receiver powering some infinity reference series bookshelf speakers hanging from the rafters and a polk audio sub. The receiver is in a vented plexiglass case with positive pressure to keep a lot of the dust out of it. I just have 2 PC fans with nylons over them as filters blowing through the receiver from the bottom. They are wired together and plugged into the switched outlet on the back of the receiver.

I have extremely eclectic musical tastes, but here was some of today's artists played in the shop. Also if you like music a lot, Spotify is a great deal.

Silversun Pickups
We Were Promised Jetpacks
Citizen Cope
O.A.R.
Crosby Stills and Nash 
Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zero
Alex Ebert
Gorilliaz
The Avett Brothers
John Butler Trio


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

I have a 35 year old boom box that still works good.


----------

